# Attaching medallions



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Attached a medallion I got when I joined the American National Cane Club to one of my walking sticks I had to bend it around the stick to make it fit right and pre drilled the holes for the brass nails this was the best way I could see how to do it, by the way this is my first time putting one on a stick. I got one more don't know whitch stick I'm going to put it on.


----------

